# Suspended for suspicion of fraud



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

My account was just suspended today by GrubHub for suspicion of fraud, yet I have not committed any. I submitted the request form to have my account reactivated but they're telling me it could take 3 to 5 days to hear back. I'm thinking it was one of these restaurants that charges a fee on top of the debit card transactions.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

2 deactivations in 1 week. What the heck are you doing bud? Do you understand what the app does?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> 2 deactivations in 1 week. What the heck are you doing bud? Do you understand what the app does?


I understand what I'm supposed to do as a driver. I didn't do anything that I haven't done before.



KevinJohnson said:


> 2 deactivations in 1 week. What the heck are you doing bud? Do you understand what the app does?


By the way, when I called support they told me it was a temporary suspension.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

I was also suspended for "fraud" with zero explanation whatsoever. This was approx 6 weeks ago. I was just reinstated yesterday and again with zero explantion whatsoever! 

Its absolutely comical how these bogus ass companies can just use the word fraud and suspend or deactivate someone without just cause or even an explantion.

This nonsense along with minimal pay from every app drove me away from doing this fulltime awhile ago. 

Now I just like to login when I need gas or a few extra $s to pay a bill but this nonsencical behavior by these companies now has me searching out other options to make that $...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Have you been accepting orders and then cancelling after a long period of time? Seems like their algorithm recognizes that pattern and flags it as fraud.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

When you take food out of the bags. 
Do not leave the wrappers .


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Have you been accepting orders and then cancelling after a long period of time? Seems like their algorithm recognizes that pattern and flags it as fraud.


I think it had something to do with my driver card. No one has physical access to it except me, so it had to have been someone at one of the restaurants.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

William Sheldon said:


> I was also suspended for "fraud" with zero explanation whatsoever. This was approx 6 weeks ago. I was just reinstated yesterday and again with zero explantion whatsoever!
> 
> Its absolutely comical how these bogus ass companies can just use the word fraud and suspend or deactivate someone without just cause or even an explantion.
> 
> ...


Support told me I could expect an email in three to five days. I hope I don't have to wait six weeks. There are other apps but I liked Grubhub.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> There are other apps


At the rate you're burning thru them getting deactivated you will shortly run out of them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> My account was just suspended today by GrubHub for suspicion of fraud


Another deactivation already???
You know what? Forget about my offer to try Barber College, you & a pair of scissors should be around no one!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Support told me I could expect an email in three to five days. I hope I don't have to wait six weeks. There are other apps but I liked Grubhub.


FYI....

Deactivations are now shared amongst other 'Apps' through code. It's an attempt to close loop holes from others 'driver hopping' like yourself. A few members have shared past experiences on this.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I suspect there is much more to this 'story'.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> FYI....
> 
> Deactivations are now shared amongst other 'Apps' through code. It's an attempt to close loop holes from others 'driver hopping' like yourself. A few members have shared past experiences on this.


Where'd you get this information?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I understand what I'm supposed to do as a driver. I didn't do anything that I haven't done before.
> 
> 
> By the way, when I called support they told me it was a temporary suspension.


Temporary until they make a decision. 
Then you'll either be reactivated or deactivated.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Temporary until they make a decision.
> Then you'll either be reactivated or deactivated.


Nah, bro.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Nah, bro.


Nah, bro what?

There are 2 potential outcomes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Support told me I could expect an email in three to five days. I hope I don't have to wait six weeks. There are other apps but I liked Grubhub.


I have an idea how you can help yourself. You said it was on an order and pay, did you upload a picture of the _itemized _receipt? (Not the total only receipt)


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have an idea how you can help yourself. You said it was on an order and pay, did you upload a picture of the _itemized _receipt? (Not the total only receipt)


I took a picture of it in the app and sent it to GrubHub like you're supposed to. So they should have it on file.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I suspect there is much more to this 'story'.


Tell me
I won't tell anyone else


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nah, bro what?
> 
> There are 2 potential outcomes.


It made complete sense what you posted to the that member, I don't mean any disrespect to the OP, but I don't think they understand some basic concepts about delivery concepts 101 and overall comprehension of these posts of others explaining things in laymen's terms. I mean, the OP received a traffic violation, and has been deactivated by two apps all in a week. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> the OP received a traffic violation


I literally don't see what that has to do with any of this.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I have an idea how you can help yourself. You said it was on an order and pay, did you upload a picture of the _itemized _receipt? (Not the total only receipt)


restaurants usually never give me the itemized receipt I just upload what they give me


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> restaurants usually never give me the itemized receipt I just upload what they give me


You have the right to ask for it. They must give it to you.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> restaurants usually never give me the itemized receipt


I never get itemized receipts from Chinese restaurants for some reason. I've asked for one before, but the owner just wrote everything down and handed it to me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> restaurants usually never give me the itemized receipt I just upload what they give me


Well, here's the problem if you don't. If the difference between what the order estimate is versus what was actually charged to the GrubHub card is substantial, you are going to have a problem without the itemized receipt uploaded. Then, it's easy to get accused of fraud.

One way drivers are caught committing fraud on GH order & pays is by ordering a "little something extra" to the order and not uploading the itemized receipt to obviously try to hide what makes the bottom line price discrepant. If it comes up on one of those orders you may be accused of fraud with no proof to substantiate that you didn't do it. With the itemized receipt uploaded you are protected from that.

It's not just drivers but also customers that try to scam. I once had an order that was "pay only". When I asked for the itemized receipt I quickly compared it and found there was an "extra" entree added to the order. When I asked the restaurant about it they told me the customer called them directly and "added" it to the order and said they would notify Grubhub. :roflmao:. If I hadn't asked for the itemized receipt I could have been accused of fraud but by demanding it the "customer" got caught scamming.

I know some places cop an attitude when you insist on the itemized receipt, but when you don't get one you are putting yourself in jeopardy. Even if they have to write it out make them do it for your own protection.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Well, here's the problem if you don't. If the difference between what the order estimate is versus what was actually charged to the GrubHub card is substantial, you are going to have a problem without the itemized receipt uploaded. Then, it's easy to get accused of fraud.
> 
> One way drivers are caught committing fraud on GH order & pays is by ordering a "little something extra" to the order and not uploading the itemized receipt to obviously try to hide what makes the bottom line price discrepant. If it comes up on one of those orders you may be accused of fraud with no proof to substantiate that you didn't do it. With the itemized receipt uploaded you are protected from that.
> 
> ...


Yeah I will start asking for it


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

He protec 
He attac 
But most importantly 
He receiptc


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Well, here's the problem if you don't. If the difference between what the order estimate is versus what was actually charged to the GrubHub card is substantial, you are going to have a problem without the itemized receipt uploaded. Then, it's easy to get accused of fraud.
> 
> One way drivers are caught committing fraud on GH order & pays is by ordering a "little something extra" to the order and not uploading the itemized receipt to obviously try to hide what makes the bottom line price discrepant. If it comes up on one of those orders you may be accused of fraud with no proof to substantiate that you didn't do it. With the itemized receipt uploaded you are protected from that.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, as I have done many GH order and pays and only pay.
I would assume that the charge to the customer is not final until the grubhub card is actually swiped and charged. Therefore passing any discrepancies straight to the customer.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> FYI....
> 
> Deactivations are now shared amongst other 'Apps' through code. It's an attempt to close loop holes from others 'driver hopping' like yourself. A few members have shared past experiences on this.


LOL NO

This would be something that they could sue the ever loving crap out of GH/DD/UE for. First, GH doesn't care what UE deactivated you for. Unless it comes up in your background check its not a thing. Second, liability for spreading false statements can get them sued in a second. There is a reason that no business will ever speak about a terminated employee other than the basics, employment dates, name, MAYBE if they were fired 'for cause' (and even that is iffy these days).

Wanna know how I can tell a RS driver is lying about why they were deactivated? Thier lips are moving, or they typed it anonymously on an internet forum.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL NO
> 
> This would be something that they could sue the ever loving crap out of GH/DD/UE for. First, GH doesn't care what UE deactivated you for. Unless it comes up in your background check its not a thing. Second, liability for spreading false statements can get them sued in a second. There is a reason that no business will ever speak about a terminated employee other than the basics, employment dates, name, MAYBE if they were fired 'for cause' (and even that is iffy these days).
> 
> Wanna know how I can tell a RS driver is lying about why they were deactivated? Thier lips are moving, or they typed it anonymously on an internet forum.


We are Independent Contractors, not employees


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> We are Independent Contractors, not employees


And that matters how? You really have no idea how HR works. Some random jabronie on the net says 'they are telling each other about the deactivation's they make' and you instantly gobble it up like candy.

There is no way the gig companies are trading information about drivers. No corp lawyer would allow it, and HR would also not allow it.. but sure, believe some rando on a forum.

While some States do provide immunity for ex-employer's honest reviews... REPEAT AFTER ME: YOU ARE NOT WORTH THE HASSLE. GH/UE/DD SIMPLY DON'T WANT THE HASSLE.

Some people's kids...


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

NoxDriver doesn’t get it, but that’s Ok. My post specifically said that their deactivation is shared through _code_, human resources isn’t even relevant to what I said. It’s not like these companies are telephoning each other and telling them that XYZ employee was deactivated for XYZ reason. That’s not what I meant, nor is that the point. ‘Driver hopping’ is a very real thing, so if a driver was deactivated for theft or fraud (Which is the most substantial violation) through UE, it’s a flagged code if they sign on with another carrier. Multiple members have already touched on this very same topic. I also suspect it’s a relatively new implementation these delivery companies are using, because it cost time, money and resources to put these drivers into their system, and if it can be prevented by not using somebody that’s been flagged for fraud or theft from a prior deactivation, then it only would be behoove them to use these types of maneuvers to decline XYX driver.

Like the member above me said, these are all independent contractors with a 1099, none of these people are employees.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Just a thought, as I have done many GH order and pays and only pay.
> I would assume that the charge to the customer is not final until the grubhub card is actually swiped and charged. Therefore passing any discrepancies straight to the customer.


Remember we are talking about driver, customer, or even restaurant fraud. If the discrepancy is significant the customer isn't going to just pay it, they are going to dispute it with GH, which is when the fun starts. Also, if the discrepancy is large enough the GH card won't process (same for DD Red Card).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Remember we are talking about driver, customer, or even restaurant fraud. If the discrepancy is significant the customer isn't going to just pay it, they are going to dispute it with GH, which is when the fun starts. Also, if the discrepancy is large enough the GH card won't process (same for DD Red Card).


Yup, I had that issue at Walgreens with DD. The customer ordered a certain size of an item, they didn't have it, I called the customer, he agreed to a different size, (larger), but then the card wouldn't clear. DD support said you cannot do that. You can only remove the item from the order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yup, I had that issue at Walgreens with DD. The customer ordered a certain size of an item, they didn't have it, I called the customer, he agreed to a different size, (larger), but then the card wouldn't clear. DD support said you cannot do that. You can only remove the item from the order.


That's a PIA! They frequently don't have the same size in the store as what's ordered and I've switched them to larger sizes without even calling the customer! :roflmao: So far, never had an issue with the Red Card not working.

Walgreens and CVS offers end up being a major PIA. I decline most of them. If it's more than 4 items the odds of them having everything in the exact sizes and on the shelf is ZILCH. It has to be a slow night, 4 items or less, less than 2 miles, and $8 or higher for me to even attempt it. I had 1 item at a CVS once that I ended up cancelling and walking out on!!!

I never call the customer, This is what I do!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Easy Solution: Uninstall GrubHub


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That's a PIA! They frequently don't have the same size in the store as what's ordered and I've switched them to larger sizes without even calling the customer! :roflmao: So far, never had an issue with the Red Card not working.
> 
> Walgreens and CVS offers end up being a major PIA. I decline most of them. If it's more than 4 items the odds of them having everything in the exact sizes and on the shelf is ZILCH. It has to be a slow night, 4 items or less, less than 2 miles, and $8 or higher for me to even attempt it. I had 1 item at a CVS once that I ended up cancelling and walking out on!!!
> 
> ...


Usually they are pretty good. I only accept 3 or less items, and $2 per mile.
My favorite was a $20 2.5 mile delivery, 1 item, "day after birthcontrol!"
When I asked them for help finding it, they actually showed me the way because they had to unlock it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> Where'd you get this information?


From they. It's always they.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> NoxDriver doesn't get it, but that's Ok. My post specifically said that their deactivation is shared through _code_, human resources isn't even relevant to what I said. It's not like these companies are telephoning each other and telling them that XYZ employee was deactivated for XYZ reason. That's not what I meant, nor is that the point. 'Driver hopping' is a very real thing, so if a driver was deactivated for theft or fraud (Which is the most substantial violation) through UE, it's a flagged code if they sign on with another carrier. Multiple members have already touched on this very same topic. I also suspect it's a relatively new implementation these delivery companies are using, because it cost time, money and resources to put these drivers into their system, and if it can be prevented by not using somebody that's been flagged for fraud or theft from a prior deactivation, then it only would be behoove them to use these types of maneuvers to decline XYX driver.
> 
> Like the member above me said, these are all independent contractors with a 1099, none of these people are employees.


What you don't understand is DD/GH DOESN'T CARE ENOUGH TO DO THIS. 
Explain this to me, oh wise and all knowing HR guru... why would GH care if you apply to UE and spend money to set up the servers, maintain them, troubleshoot them for someone who was never an employee?

Legally it costs money to set up, technology wise it costs money, personal wise it costs money.... why, pray tell, is GH/DD/UE going to spend ONE PENNY on someone who was never an employee???????????


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I literally don't see what that has to do with any of this.


YIKES!!!!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> What you don't understand is DD/GH DOESN'T CARE ENOUGH TO DO THIS.
> Explain this to me, oh wise and all knowing HR guru... why would GH care if you apply to UE and spend money to set up the servers, maintain them, troubleshoot them for someone who was never an employee?
> 
> Legally it costs money to set up, technology wise it costs money, personal wise it costs money.... why, pray tell, is GH/DD/UE going to spend ONE PENNY on someone who was never an employee???????????


It is well within the realm of possibility that there is third party service provider, such as LexisNexis, that has a new service that allows these type of apps to post when an account is deactivated for cause. The apps service can then query for newly listed deactivated accounts.

Just like if an insurance policy is cancelled by the provider or underwriter, that gets posted. Then every other insurance company can know about it.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

William Sheldon said:


> I was also suspended for "fraud" with zero explanation whatsoever. This was approx 6 weeks ago. I was just reinstated yesterday and again with zero explantion whatsoever!
> 
> Its absolutely comical how these bogus ass companies can just use the word fraud and suspend or deactivate someone without just cause or even an explantion.
> 
> ...


And all along they still claim that they only service the technology connecting drivers and riders and nothing more. 
If this is not employee/employer activity, I don't know what is.
Bastards


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Forget about my offer to try Barber College, you & a pair of scissors should be around no one!












.................been there for years. I doubt that they ever have changed the sign..............................


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Wanna know how I can tell a RS driver is lying about why they were deactivated? Thier lips are moving, or they typed it anonymously on an internet forum.


Every driver who's been fired was "guilty".

These companies have NEVER wrongfully fired drivers.

OK, got it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Every driver who's been fired was "guilty".
> 
> These companies have NEVER fired drivers.


Sarcasm?

After careful consideration, I've concluded that my account was suspended because I was rejecting orders when I was on scheduled locks. I still fail to see how that could be considered fraud, since GrubHub requires a minimum acceptance rate of 90% for the hourly guarantee. If anything I was preventing the company from making money by rejecting orders in the first place, but that's a common practice among drivers. So if this is truly the reason my account was suspended, you Cherry Pickers had better beware.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Us Cherry Pickers are still active. Low acceptance rate isn't penalized


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> After careful consideration, I've concluded that my account was suspended because I was rejecting orders


If that's the conclusion you came to then go back to the beginning and start your "careful consideration" again. My AR is in the thirties on both DD and GH. It was 6% on UE before I deleted the app.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I've concluded that my account was suspended because


.....there is much more to this story.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> If that's the conclusion you came to then go back to the beginning and start your "careful consideration" again. My AR is in the thirties on both DD and GH. It was 6% on UE before I deleted the app.


Basically, GrubHub thought I was making too much money and not enough for them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Basically, GrubHub thought I was making too much money and not enough for them.


and the zillion of other drivers doing the exact same thing? hum.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> and the zillion of other drivers doing the exact same thing? hum.


I know, right? It's going to happen to them too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's going to happen to them too.


kinda think not, which leads me to believe (as posted) there is much more to 'your' story.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> kinda think not, which leads me to believe (as posted) there is much more to 'your' story.


Well thankfully, no one cares what you think.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well thankfully, no one cares what you think.


Was that intended to hurt my whiddle feelings? :roflmao:

I'm sorry (well, being nice here) but there is MORE to your story. Or maybe you need to use different words to describe what happened to you.

As written, well horse shit smells better. Just saying.

Next.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey Grubhubflub,
1. Are you still in temporary suspension with GH or permanetly banned?
2. Are you doing with UE now?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Hey Grubhubflub,
> 1. Are you still in temporary suspension with GH or permanetly banned?
> 2. Are you doing with UE now?


1. Yes. No word on that.
2. Yes.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Wouldn't say I was a suspension or deactivation denier but was on the fence until I got the email. They can't all be lying. I have modeled my entire gig existence on doing as much as possible to avoid getting suspended/deactivated and we're talking about some real extremes but it wasn't worth jack before the fact. Might help now but this nonsense does happen, it doesn't take a whole lot and doesn't necessarily need to be the drivers' fault.


----------



## Orbeck (Jun 17, 2021)

This is bad, I kinda disagree with their decision, it's too much. They should make some security changes in my opinion, to avoid this kind of misunderstandings. I suppose that they have an automatic system which sorts these cases automatically, but seems that it's an old one, if it's making mistakes like this. One of the best AI systems at the moment is aml kyc, I've been using it by myself and it's doing an amazing job. It filters all the bots and doing the biggest part of the work without any human implication.


----------

